# Unna boot on arm



## bdennis (Jul 16, 2009)

I just ran across where we put a unna boot on an arm.  Anyone know if I still report 29580 or is there a code for unna boot on arm?

THANKS!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 16, 2009)

I would say no.  Every description of 29580 (that I have read) supports the leg or foot area.  My question to you is...what was the reason for this application? That might help narrow down a code. Typically, the unna boot is applied to treat/prevent ulcers.  It's also used for post-op edema.  Interesting question....


----------



## tammster (Jul 16, 2009)

It can also be used for strains and sprains as well.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 16, 2009)

True...This is why I stated "typically"

Excerpt from a Medicare statement...

It is often used in the treatment of various ulcers and variscosities of the leg, and sometimes as a supportive bandage for sprains and strains of the lower extremity.


----------



## donsqueen (Jul 16, 2009)

I would look at 29065-29086 and see if one of those codes fits the documentation.


----------

